# Paddy McCoy the farmer..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Paddy McCoy, an elderly Irish farmer, received a letter from the
Department for Work & Pensions, stating that they suspected he
was not paying his employees the statutory minimum wage and
they would send an inspector to interview him.

On the appointed day, the inspector turned up. "Tell me about your
staff," he asked Paddy.

"Well," said Paddy, "there’s the farm hand, I pay him €240 a week,
and he has a free cottage.

Then there’s the housekeeper. She gets €190 a week, along with
free board and lodging.

There’s also the half-wit. He works a 16 hour day, does 90% of
the work, earns about €25 a week, along with a bottle of whisky,
and as a special treat occasionally gets to sleep with my wife."

"That’s disgraceful" said the inspector, "I need to interview the
half-wit."

"That’ll be me then," said Paddy.


----------

